# scallop season St. Joe opens saturday



## speedcop (Sep 22, 2017)

well they finally are opening the scallop season in gulf co, st. joe starting saturday the 23rd thru oct 8


----------



## twtabb (Sep 23, 2017)

We will be down that way but doubt we will do any scalloping. Will let you know if I Hear any reports while sitting around a bar.


----------

